# Saying Howdy



## 90vette (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi All,
Been lurking in the background for a long time and started to feel guilty about not joining in. Been smokin' for a while but I have learned more about the art from y'all than any other place on the net. Don't think I can "teach" anything but just wanted to become a part of what seems to be a fine bunch of folk. Probably be reading a whole lot more than posting but if I ever try   anything unique, I'll let you know. I can handle rejection. Keep up the good work!!
John


----------



## gofish (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.  Glad to see you chime in, and dont be shy...... you dont need to feel that you have to teach anything.  What kind of rig are you using?

PS>>>> What year did they stop making the Chevette?  

LOL, I couldnt resist!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome John -

Sometimes just knowing a person that's done is is enough of a lesson to get someone started. You'd be surprised! Beside just send em here and we'll all handle it!

Have you signed up for Jeff's free eCourse yet?


----------



## ultramag (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF 90vette!!! Glad you decided to make it legit.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF 90vette. Jump right in the fray, you don't need to feel you have to teach somthing....takes more than that to have a great forum like this!!!! 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## 90vette (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks all for the welcome. I don't know how to tell the computer to list the stuff I use but I started with a ECB (double decker), and now have a New Branufels Bandera, along with a Weber kettle. And Fish, I just had to go put a little pill under my tongue to stop the pain in my chest when I realized someone might confuse a Chevette with a CORVETTE.  L.O.L      P.S. -- I like the picture of the Kingston Trio in your username!!!!!!!


----------



## meowey (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!!  Glad you are here.

Feel free to ask questions.  The friendly folks here at SMF will make answer.  Share your successes with us, and please remember that we love pictures.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

LMAO.... Your gonna fit right in!!!!!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF 90vette, Lot`s of great folks here always ready to help out, don`t be shy just step right up  !! pull up a chair & enjoy !!


----------



## monty (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, John I have to agree with Theresa. You're gonna enjoy it here and we're gonna love havin' ya! Jump in with your comments, helpful tips and wisecracks! All posts presented in good taste are welcome!

And I was once the proud owner of a 63 s/w coupe 327/365hp 'Vette. Ride is historry but the many fun memories remain.

Cheers!


----------



## gofish (Mar 15, 2007)

90vette,

Click the UserCP button on the top tool bar.  Then on the left hand side you will see your control panel.  close to the top of that click on your signature.  Once you are there you can customize your avatar and signature with what ever you want ............. equipment used, name, catchy tag line, or anything else.  You can change/tweak it whenever you feel the need.  

Hope that helps.

Glad to see your fitting right in, and putting up with my twisted humor!


----------



## 90vette (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Monty, I'll bet you wish you had the '63 sittin' in your garage right now. My kids (all grown and married) told me if I wanted one, get it. They called it a mid-life crisis. If they are right, I'll live to be 106 years old !!!!!


----------



## 90vette (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Fish, I'll give it a try!!!!


----------



## msmith (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 90vette, I see your another Texan what part of east tx you from. Glad to have you on board, if we keep this up the texans might someday take over the forum LOL.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 90vette. Glad to have you here ... and you have a sense of humor to boot.. you'll do just fine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin


----------



## 90vette (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello msmith, Just the other day my wife sold something on Ebay and they were from your town. I'm from a little place about 50 miles s/w of Shreveport, La., called Carthage


----------



## 90vette (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Pig, We have something in common. Have been to your town a few times but I'm from Carthage, TX.


----------



## msmith (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I was born and raised in Henderson, most of my family still live there, go visit every chance I can. I came to Ft Worth in 1977 to help my uncle do a/c and heating work and stayed. But love to visit the piney woods every now and then.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 16, 2007)

When we lived in Houston used to love taking a saturday ride up to Nacogdoches, there was a place there called "nacho mamas" best dang burger we ever had!!!! Sure do miss it, that and the drive up in Bluebonnet season.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 16, 2007)

We'll have to get together and have a town meeting then


----------



## 90vette (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Tonto, You are one of the few people that I know that know how to spell "Nacogdoches" correctly!!! Don't want to make you feel bad, but it was 81 degrees here today. Let me know when you are coming to this part of the country and I'll fix you up with some pecan wood so you can make your neighbors jealous.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 16, 2007)

Would love to take credit for spelling... but had to look that one up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you read moor of my posts yewl see I can't spel worth of do do. 

Will let you know if I'm ever in your neck of the woods... thanks!!! 


Thinking I'll go listen to some Jerry Jeff Walker or Guy Clark!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## lobo (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard John! As you have found out, lots of good info here in SMF.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. 
I personally hate the state of Texas. But that's because when I was driving OTR I seemed to always get stuck in no-man's-land, Texas without a load. Texas is where I learned to love turkey fries though. Hopefully some day I can make my way back, and ENJOY the state rather than despise it.


----------

